# Asparagus at $4.99 a lb. now!



## Caslon (Sep 18, 2015)

Yikes!  It went up a dollar just since last week at 3 major food chains.  I've really been enjoying steamed asparagus lately, but at these prices it's almost a luxury food now.

Here's an interesting article on how they are grown.  Seems like more and more of our vegetables are available year round, but also imported more these days.

Most Of Your Asparagus Comes From Abroad These Days. Here's Why.


----------



## FoodieFanatic (Sep 18, 2015)

We have a local asparagus farm. We are fortunate.


----------



## GotGarlic (Sep 18, 2015)

Caslon said:


> Yikes!  It went up a dollar just since last week at 3 major food chains.  I've really been enjoying steamed asparagus lately, but at these prices it's almost a luxury food now.
> 
> Here's an interesting article on how they are grown.  Seems like more and more of our vegetables are available year round, but also imported more these days.
> 
> Most Of Your Asparagus Comes From Abroad These Days. Here's Why.



It's in season in the spring and is more available then. Buying produce out of season is always more expensive. Time to look at fall vegetables


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Sep 18, 2015)

Asparagus here was $5.39 a pound.


----------



## Caslon (Sep 18, 2015)

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Asparagus here was $5.39 a pound.



I didn't realize they were out of season.  The stalks are a lot skinnier as of this past week, hardly any tips to them too.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Sep 18, 2015)

Yes, they looked fairly anemic, back to frozen or canned until they are in season again.


----------



## Kayelle (Sep 19, 2015)

What a *very* interesting article Calson, and I read every word. I hope other fans of asparagus will do the same.


----------



## Caslon (Sep 19, 2015)

I didn't read every word, but am going to.  I never knew that's how asparagus grew. 
They need less water than other vegetables and farm crops, but they have to have it regularly, being perennial.  Funny looking plant, it looks like a fern weed.

I bought a pound of the out of season asparagus tonight. I'll be steaming more of the cut up stock ends than I normally do. They're pretty tasty too.

Next up is Brussel sprouts. My parents used to cook them.   I don't know how those grow either.


----------



## roadfix (Sep 19, 2015)

I go to local Asian markets for produce.  For produce they're a lot cheaper than supermarket chains.


----------



## GotGarlic (Sep 19, 2015)

Caslon said:


> I didn't read every word, but am going to.  I never knew that's how asparagus grew.
> They need less water than other vegetables and farm crops, but they have to have it regularly, being perennial.  Funny looking plant, it looks like a fern weed.
> 
> I bought a pound of the out of season asparagus tonight. I'll be steaming more of the cut up stock ends than I normally do. They're pretty tasty too.
> ...



It's pretty cool 







They're great roasted with olive oil and S&P, then drizzled with lemon juice or balsamic vinegar when they come out of the oven.


----------



## Cheryl J (Sep 19, 2015)

Aren't they pretty?  Trader Joe's sells their Brussels sprouts still on the vine.  I love them roasted, too.  My mother used to boil them to death, so I never liked them growing up.  

Back to asparagus, I bought a pound last week at Albertson's for $2.99.  So far they're still looking and tasting good.  I like them roasted, grilled, and cut up and just barely sautéed till crisp/tender.


----------



## Caslon (Sep 19, 2015)

I bet that $2.99 price doesn't last for long Cheryl, buy more. Butter, salt and pepper for me.
It's what I'll put on the Brussel sprouts too.  Thanks for that picture.  Asparagus and Brussel sprouts are funny looking plants.  That asparagus plant looks like those fern weeds that overtakes an old barn and demolishes it.


----------



## Cheryl J (Sep 19, 2015)

Caslon said:


> *I bet that $2.99 price doesn't last for long Cheryl, buy more.* Butter, salt and pepper for me.
> It's what I'll put on the Brussel sprouts too. Thanks for that picture. Asparagus and Brussel sprouts are funny looking plants. That asparagus plant looks like those fern weeds that overtakes an old barn and demolishes it.


 
I should have. I just looked in both sale flyers for my area and asparagus isn't in there, so they've probably gone back up.  

I did see that chicken thighs are on sale for .99/lb though.


----------



## Dawgluver (Sep 19, 2015)

I grow my own asparagus.  Problem is, I planted it wrong, and we get one, maybe two spears at a time.  For like 2 months.  It sure is tasty though!


----------



## Kayelle (Sep 19, 2015)

My favorite way with asparagus is roasted with olive oil/garlic powder/salt/Accent(optional).

I put some garlic powder/salt/Accent into a plastic bag, glug in some olive oil and mix. Add the snapped asparagus and coat them well, dumping them onto a cookie sheet and roast at 450 degrees for around 15 minutes. None of their wonderful flavor is leached out in steam or water.

I'm ignoring the BS talk as they are the only food I *detest*. Not even bacon can save them.


----------



## Dawgluver (Sep 19, 2015)

I'm with you with the BS, Kay.  

Though I might dry them, spray them with gold paint, and stick them in a vase.

Nah.  Even that wouldn't help.


----------



## Caslon (Sep 19, 2015)

Kayelle said:


> My favorite way with asparagus is roasted with olive oil/garlic powder/salt/Accent(optional).
> 
> I put some garlic powder/salt/Accent into a plastic bag, glug in some olive oil and mix. Add the snapped asparagus and coat them well, dumping them onto a cookie sheet and roast at 450 degrees for around 15 minutes. None of their wonderful flavor is leached out in steam or water.
> 
> I'm ignoring the BS talk as they are the only food I *detest*. Not even bacon can save them.



I'm gonna try that. Baking the asparagus, along with pork loin  chops.  420F will have to do.   Shake 'N Bake calls for 15 minutes at 420F. I'll put the asparagus in earlier.


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz (Sep 19, 2015)

Kayelle said:


> My favorite way with asparagus is roasted with olive oil/garlic powder/salt/Accent(optional).
> 
> I put some garlic powder/salt/Accent into a plastic bag, glug in some olive oil and mix. Add the snapped asparagus and coat them well, dumping them onto a cookie sheet and roast at 450 degrees for around 15 minutes. None of their wonderful flavor is leached out in steam or water.
> 
> I'm ignoring the BS talk as they are the only food I *detest*. Not even bacon can save them.



+2
I love roasted veggies in general now.  Much more flavor.
And I stick to seasonal/local produce as well.  
But it kinda seems like _everything_ is more expensive, in season or not.  I haven't seen a red/yellow/orange bell pepper (we're not fans of the green bell peppers) for under $1 each yet.  I'm glad that I flash-froze oodles of red peppers last year at 50¢ each.


----------



## Kayelle (Sep 20, 2015)

Caslon said:


> I'm gonna try that. Baking the asparagus, along with pork loin  chops.  420F will have to do.   Shake 'N Bake calls for 15 minutes at 420F. I'll put the asparagus in earlier.



Sounds like a plan Caslon! Brine and then rinse those chops first before you coat them for a remarkable dinner.


----------



## Addie (Sep 20, 2015)

When I see produce with a price that is definitely a bargain, I will buy about five pounds, blanch it and freeze. This includes asparagus. I love this veggie. I love the ones with the big tightly closed heads. So much more flavor. they can keep canned asparagus. I always get a can that makes it taste tinny. Not very pleasant.


----------



## CharlieD (Sep 20, 2015)

everything has gone up in price. Everything doubled or even tripled in last 5-6 years. So, why should asparagus be any different.


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz (Sep 20, 2015)

Oh Oh!
Grilled Asparagus! MMM!


----------



## FoodieFanatic (Sep 20, 2015)

I like them wrapped in prosciutto and roasted. Michael Chiarello, Former FN chef, has a recipe that I use and it's wonderful. Made them for a holiday party and everyone raved about them. It's one of those things that look like a lot of work , but aren't .


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz (Sep 20, 2015)

I made that same recipe FF for a cocktail party that we threw for my husband's co-workers.
They had no idea what it was, didn't ask, and DIDN'T EAT IT!

Oh well, more for me as my Vovo (Portuguese for Grandma) would say, 
I don't know how to spell it, it was something like mush fe ka...


----------



## ernesto panini (Jan 11, 2016)

I love asparagus, and luckily, they are cheaper here in Madrid, around 1 euro i think. I like them grilled with butter in my panini grill.


----------

